# Since When Did We Sikhs Start Getting Depressed, Anxious , OCD And A Host Of Other Mental Illnesses



## Seeker2013 (Apr 15, 2016)

I thought we were a kaum that believed and  practised the spirit of 'chardi kala' (rising energy, perhaps mystically referring to the rise of coiled kundalini energy along the spine as it usually happens with advanced spiritual stages) 

We saw the worst of days under the mughals and the british and then the indian govt. I wonder how did members of such a mentally and physically strong community got physically weakened by drugs and mentally weakened by depression, anxiety and host of other unholy mental diseases .

In my opinion a true gursikh can never be depressed. Because once u believe in god's hukam, once you really believe that whatever happens in your life is god's deed , for your own good !, I think once you truly realize that, there is little room for depression .

What do you sangat think ?


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 15, 2016)

Seeker2013 said:


> I thought we were a kaum that believed and practised the spirit of 'chardi kala' (rising energy, perhaps mystically referring to the rise of coiled kundalini energy along the spine as it usually happens with advanced spiritual stages)



The spirit of Chardi Kala has nothing to do with coiled mythical serpents, its just a state of mind.


----------



## Seeker2013 (Apr 17, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> The spirit of Chardi Kala has nothing to do with coiled mythical serpents, its just a state of mind.


gurbani does talk of mythical coiled serpant, and how when it arises, it goes in its home - the shiva . If you read bani, u will find it


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 17, 2016)

Seeker2013 said:


> gurbani does talk of mythical coiled serpant, and how when it arises, it goes in its home - the shiva . If you read bani, u will find it



and once I have found it then what do I do? what did you do?


----------



## anon (Apr 17, 2016)

Seeker2013 said:


> In my opinion a true gursikh can never be depressed. Because once u believe in god's hukam, once you really believe that whatever happens in your life is god's deed , for your own good !, I think once you truly realize that, there is little room for depression .
> 
> What do you sangat think ?



I think this is a harmful view to take. Depression is something extremely complex, and is being constantly researched.

I think it's safe to say that the state of depression is multifactoral. There is a lot of evidence to suggest that depression is both a consequence of our external environment, and our own biology and chemical releases in our brains. It's called the mono-amine hypothesis, its quite complicated and not that interesting but basically chemicals can cause depression.

Some people find cognitive behavioral therapy helps with their depression, this means that they are taught how to deal with negative thoughts. For example somebody may feel depressed because the they have a negative thought in their head like "every one is staring at me because they think I am ugly". A person with depression may allow this thought to alter their behavior and mood. 

Cognitive behavior therapy equips people with ways of handling thoughts like this, for example in the person who thinks "every one is staring at me because they think I am ugly", they would then be taught to end a string of potential negative thoughts by telling themselves that "there could be many reasons people are looking at me and it does not necessarily mean I am ugly". I am no expert in depression but this wikipedia article nicely summarizes the negative thoughts people can potentially have which can lead to their depression: Beck's cognitive triad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This brings me to sikhism. Sikhism teaches us tosit on the floor close our eyes, to stop seeking knowledge, to stop thinking and just think "Waheguru, Waheguru, Waheguru". The phrase "Blissful ignorance" comes to mind.

"I've got no money.... WAHEGURU WAHEGURU"
"I'm fat and unhealthy... WAHEGURU WAHEGURU"
"Im alone and have no human interraction... WAHEGURU WAHEGURU"

This is one of the reasons sikhism isn't for me, well at least the sikhism espoused by my family. I don't believe there is a Waheguru, and I would rather confront my own problems rather then telling myself it'll all be okay and waheguru will sort it all out.


----------



## anon (Apr 17, 2016)

Seeker2013 said:


> gurbani does talk of mythical coiled serpant, and how when it arises, it goes in its home - the shiva . If you read bani, u will find it



Can I get a page reference to this?

I'm trying to read gurbani to help validate leaving the panth. A page reference which says something like you described would be very helpful in helping me validate my decision


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 17, 2016)

anon said:


> I think this is a harmful view to take. Depression is something extremely complex, and is being constantly researched.



What is this heretical talk, depression is a sign of bad karma, everyone knows this!



anon said:


> think it's safe to say that the state of depression is multifactoral. There is a lot of evidence to suggest that depression is both a consequence of our external environment, and our own biology and chemical releases in our brains. It's called the mono-amine hypothesis, its quite complicated and not that interesting but basically chemicals can cause depression.



nope its karma



anon said:


> This brings me to sikhism. Sikhism teaches us tosit on the floor close our eyes, to stop seeking knowledge, to stop thinking and just think "Waheguru, Waheguru, Waheguru". The phrase "Blissful ignorance" comes to mind.



aha, some of us believe it does not, some of us believe Sikhism teaches us to be pragmatic.



anon said:


> "I've got no money.... WAHEGURU WAHEGURU"
> "I'm fat and unhealthy... WAHEGURU WAHEGURU"
> "Im alone and have no human interraction... WAHEGURU WAHEGURU"



look, I am of of the above, quite literally, but I do not lose myself in mental gymnastics, yet I consider myself a Sikh, I consider you more of a Sikh for asking questions. 


anon said:


> This is one of the reasons sikhism isn't for me, well at least the sikhism espoused by my family. I don't believe there is a Waheguru, and I would rather confront my own problems rather then telling myself it'll all be okay and waheguru will sort it all out.



and that my friend is what Waheguru wants you to do


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 17, 2016)

anon said:


> Can I get a page reference to this?
> 
> I'm trying to read gurbani to help validate leaving the panth. A page reference which says something like you described would be very helpful in helping me validate my decision



The SGGS is full of references to Kundalini practices, mostly, in my opinion, to stay away from them, but each to his own.


----------



## anon (Apr 17, 2016)

I totally agree with you Harry, 

I do get the impression that the Sikh community at large think that mental illness can be overcome with spirituality alone. I do think I was perhaps a bit too harsh in my above post, as Sikhism or any religion for that matter could be considered a form of cognitive behavioral therapy, especially if they stop us from persuing negative thoughts that affect our mood, but for some people cognitive therapies are not enough. Medications and in some cases electrocution are needed are needed to overcome depression.

I have no doubt that sikhism can help people with their depression, and I think the eagerness of people to go to medications like prozac is alarming, but I don't think religion can cure all mental ills.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 17, 2016)

anon said:


> I totally agree with you Harry,
> 
> I do get the impression that the Sikh community at large think that mental illness can be overcome with spirituality alone. I do think I was perhaps a bit too harsh in my above post, as Sikhism or any religion for that matter could be considered a form of cognitive behavioral therapy, especially if they stop us from persuing negative thoughts that affect our mood, but for some people cognitive therapies are not enough. Medications and in some cases electrocution are needed are needed to overcome depression.
> 
> I have no doubt that sikhism can help people with their depression, and I think the eagerness of people to go to medications like prozac is alarming, but I don't think religion can cure all mental ills.



of course it can, this is the sheer brilliance of Sikhism you see, whilst other religions favour mumbling, rituals, ceremonies and belief in supernatural magic, Sikhism favours understanding, the reliance of nobody, to dig deep inside yourself and not only jump out of depression, but live a life of understanding that ensures you are never depressed, without knowing why, and what to do about it. Not all of us do anything about it, but a lot of us know why!


----------



## chazSingh (Apr 18, 2016)

Seeker2013 said:


> I thought we were a kaum that believed and  practised the spirit of 'chardi kala' (rising energy, perhaps mystically referring to the rise of coiled kundalini energy along the spine as it usually happens with advanced spiritual stages)
> 
> We saw the worst of days under the mughals and the british and then the indian govt. I wonder how did members of such a mentally and physically strong community got physically weakened by drugs and mentally weakened by depression, anxiety and host of other unholy mental diseases .
> 
> ...




i think the first part above describes the Sikh....
the second part describes 'khalsa'...the one that has become pure and one with Waheguru within and without.

we all fall at varying stages between...


----------



## chazSingh (Apr 18, 2016)

anon said:


> I totally agree with you Harry,
> 
> I do get the impression that the Sikh community at large think that mental illness can be overcome with spirituality alone. I do think I was perhaps a bit too harsh in my above post, as Sikhism or any religion for that matter could be considered a form of cognitive behavioral therapy, especially if they stop us from persuing negative thoughts that affect our mood, but for some people cognitive therapies are not enough. Medications and in some cases electrocution are needed are needed to overcome depression.
> 
> I have no doubt that sikhism can help people with their depression, and I think the eagerness of people to go to medications like prozac is alarming, but I don't think religion can cure all mental ills.



if the goal of Sikhi is to become one with Waheguru...then it can Cure all ills...

because Waheguru is beyond the mind...


----------



## chazSingh (Apr 18, 2016)

anon said:


> I think this is a harmful view to take. Depression is something extremely complex, and is being constantly researched.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that the state of depression is multifactoral. There is a lot of evidence to suggest that depression is both a consequence of our external environment, and our own biology and chemical releases in our brains. It's called the mono-amine hypothesis, its quite complicated and not that interesting but basically chemicals can cause depression.
> 
> ...



*
"I've got no money.... WAHEGURU WAHEGURU"
"I'm fat and unhealthy... WAHEGURU WAHEGURU"
"Im alone and have no human interraction... WAHEGURU WAHEGURU"*


why not just replace that with "waheguru waheguru"....and be filled with thoughts and feelings like "Gurbani says you're within me...where are you...".... "will i ever know you"...."make yourself known to me" "help me with my 5 thieves, so that i become a better more truthful and more useful member of society"...

and then just 'be'

just 'be' ing is the strangest thing...you know you're there...but who are you....what are you...

just let go of everything....slowly...breath....feel alive...feel your body...and just let go...

Waheguru vibration move through your mind...one after the other...


if we're lucky, waheguru will draw us deeper within...

connection to the 9 outer doors slowly dissolves...

what am I?

who am I?

this is, so much more than just:

*"I've got no money.... WAHEGURU WAHEGURU"
"I'm fat and unhealthy... WAHEGURU WAHEGURU"
"Im alone and have no human interraction... WAHEGURU WAHEGURU"*


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 18, 2016)

chazSingh said:


> if the goal of Sikhi is to become one with Waheguru...then it can Cure all ills...
> 
> because Waheguru is beyond the mind...



are you in advertising Chazji?


----------



## chazSingh (Apr 18, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> are you in advertising Chazji?



you already know what field i work in my good friend...

whats your point?


*The Naam is the panacea, the remedy to cure all ills.*
SikhiToTheMAX - Enabling Gurmat Knowledge


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 18, 2016)

chazSingh said:


> you already know what field i work in my good friend...
> 
> whats your point?
> 
> ...



oh nothing,.... not even copyrighting as a hobby?


----------



## chazSingh (Apr 18, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> oh nothing,.... not even copyrighting as a hobby?



just a bit of tai-chi to lubricate these increasingly clicking knees and ankles...


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 18, 2016)

oh..... you should think about it, your very good!


----------



## anon (Apr 18, 2016)

chazSingh said:


> if the goal of Sikhi is to become one with Waheguru...then it can Cure all ills...
> 
> because Waheguru is beyond the mind...


I don't think god can cure cancer or diabetes. I think involving religion in physical and mental illness is quite dangerous and I wouldn't have anything to do with it.



chazSingh said:


> why not just replace that with "waheguru waheguru"....and be filled with thoughts and feelings like "Gurbani says you're within me...where are you...".... "will i ever know you"...."make yourself known to me" "help me with my 5 thieves, so that i become a better more truthful and more useful member of society"...
> 
> and then just 'be'
> 
> ...



Because in order to be a productive member of society we must have thought beyond those that are solely religious? How can  do my job or pay my rent if I just think about waheguru?

 really think this is a nave view to take of something as complex as mental disease. Having some vague-woolen-feel good notions about "Just being... who am i?" isnt enought to cure depression. I literally have no idea what you are even saying here. t sounds nice like a poem, but it reallymeans nothing we can all do it.

Look ill do it now:

Sometimes you just need to close your eyes and ask yourself where you are and what you are doing, and then in that moment realism that you are at one with the universe.

Allow yourself to be overcome by the grandeur of gods creation, realise that at once you are a mere fragment of the allmighty's creation but also that the allmighty is within us. A light inside us, all of us, that connects us and allows us to transcend this physical realm. If we could all do this we would all be at peace

What i just wrote sounds nice i guess, but it really makes no sense. People do it all the time.

Mono amines are real and inside me
electricity can make people come out of depressive comas
antidepressants can make life bearable

I have no idea what this has todo with what you just talked about.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 18, 2016)

chazSingh said:


> whats your point?


ok that was my point too


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 18, 2016)

I would like to point out that in my understanding, Sikhism points to science for these problems, not mental gymnastics, just use your brain


----------



## chazSingh (Apr 19, 2016)

anon said:


> I don't think god can cure cancer or diabetes. I think involving religion in physical and mental illness is quite dangerous and I wouldn't have anything to do with it.



i would never say "become religious because it will cure your disease"...
that would mean the only reason you're practicing religion is for that purpose...

i would say...if you're interested in seeking Waheguru, knowing Waheguru through first hand direct experience, understanding and knowing what you are, who you are, becoming the best version of yourself...the complete version of yourself....then anything is possible...

and even if you get ill...maybe you still won't care of the illness, because now you know that you will never actually die...and you'll be enjoying your spiritual 'excursions' through all that exists and beyond 

once you know of the 'beyond'...your view of ilness or difficulty may change...
hence why some of the Guru's accepted Gods will whilst being physically tortured.




> Because in order to be a productive member of society we must have thought beyond those that are solely religious? How can  do my job or pay my rent if I just think about waheguru?



people do their job and pay the rent whilst thinking of sex and other things all day lol...are you unable to do two things at once? 



> really think this is a nave view to take of something as complex as mental disease. Having some vague-woolen-feel good notions about "Just being... who am i?" isnt enought to cure depression. I literally have no idea what you are even saying here. t sounds nice like a poem, but it reallymeans nothing we can all do it.



Anyone can do it...police forces in some countries meditate on positivty, love etc etc and they benefit from it. Schools in very violent states have introduced meditation...clearing the mind, and thinking positive into their daily activities and seen a huge decline in violence...

seriously, Gurbani says....overcome your mind and you have gained the world...the Cure is in those pages...asking you to connect to Naam...the life force ingrained in everything that is. Gurbani says, it is within you also...so meditate on it...and you'll soon come to know of it. I did..
and i've gone past just 'believing'...to actually 'knowing'...and i'm no more special than you....i'm just a fool writing silly posts on this forum unable to prove anything to you, and only able to try and inspire...failing at that also 

that force within....its powerful.



> Look ill do it now:
> 
> Sometimes you just need to close your eyes and ask yourself where you are and what you are doing, and then in that moment realism that you are at one with the universe.
> 
> ...



yup, people do it all the time...and many are now bathing in the life force within...its happening all around us...to many more people...people on this forum are bathing in it...


----------



## Seeker2013 (Apr 20, 2016)

chazSingh said:


> i would never say "become religious because it will cure your disease"...
> that would mean the only reason you're practicing religion is for that purpose...
> 
> i would say...if you're interested in seeking Waheguru, knowing Waheguru through first hand direct experience, understanding and knowing what you are, who you are, becoming the best version of yourself...the complete version of yourself....then anything is possible...
> ...



Does it get boring after a while and does meditation become a mere routine ?


----------



## chazSingh (Apr 21, 2016)

Seeker2013 said:


> Does it get boring after a while and does meditation become a mere routine ?



Gurbani says...

your longing to experience waheguru and to truely know yourself, gets you up for Simran\meditation
you feel intense love and bliss flowing through every cell...
there are realms upon realms...worlds upon worlds within
you come to know (through his grace) that you are more than just a physicial body...and you never actually die...
you start to understand your soul body, energies within you, inner sight...inner sounds...how the sounds of waheguru and Satnaam when meditated upon can draw you within...
you are left with no doubt that looking within you is where you will find Waheguru...everything everywhere is accessible within you...your body is the doorway to it...the gate...the stargate as 'Original Ji' refers to it 
the meditation starts to change your outlook on life...personailty, people recognize the changes...these are changes for the better..

i wake up every night between 2am and 4am...something gets me out of bed...if it was boring, i'd stay asleep lol

does this sound boring to you?

the fact you asked the question tells me you really are not delving into Gurbani...or its message is not getting through to you...all of the above i was inspired to seek by Guru Ji when i started reading SGGS Ji...its all there...and it tells you how to awaken to it...


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 21, 2016)

chazSingh said:


> the fact you asked the question tells me you really are not delving into Gurbani...or its message is not getting through to you...all of the above i was inspired to seek by Guru Ji when i started reading SGGS Ji...its all there...and it tells you how to awaken to it..



I find meditation boring, dull and pointless, do you think I am missing the message of Gurbani too? 

Also by what authority are you able to make such grand statements?


----------



## chazSingh (Apr 21, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> I find meditation boring, dull and pointless, do you think I am missing the message of Gurbani too?
> 
> Also by what authority are you able to make such grand statements?



personally, i think you are...on the spiritual side...but you already know i think that....our countless exchanges over the years kind of gives that away.... 

i have no authority...its just an opinion...so don;t take it personally...

if we both were given a book about australia and it tells you "come and visit and experience the desert, take in the view at ayers rock, meet the native folk...travel the lands onto sydney...experience the sights and sounds of the bustling night life, countless activities, places to eat...amazing buildings and architecture...then soak in the sun,sand and sea in the tropical north together with the great barrier reef...

now if i turned up and said..."is australia boring..." you'd ask me if i've even read the book or somehow completely  missed all the details, descriptions, images that were there to inspire me to come and visit the place 

god bless


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Apr 23, 2016)

My opinion.

There are two basic types of depression.

The first is situational. Something happens to you and you get sad. Your dog is hit by a car and dies. Your boss fires you from your job. You have a major stroke that leaves half your body paralysed and your doctors believe that your productive life is over since your severe brain damage has left you a virtual vegetable, but that doesn't much matter because you'll die soon anyway. (Yeah, that last is me. I need some cred, so you won't think I'm just making stuff up.) Sadness and grief, which may become depression is a natural reaction to such events.

The second type of depression is medical. That is where your brain chemicals have become unbalanced and the brain itself cannot work properly.

The first type of depression responds very well to the chardi kala treatment. It's all attitude and your attitude is your choice. You'll do as well as you choose to. I often tell people - and it's 100% true - that the only reason I'm alive today is because I'm a Sikh. That is the source of the drive, the perseverance, the courage, the will to live that it takes to face daily life.

I wake up each morning knowing that the day will be a challenge, that each day will be more difficult than the last, that I'll be in constant physical pain, and I might die that day. This has been going on for nearly ten years now. Nearly everyone who survives this sort of stroke goes into a deep depression. I never did. From the first day, I was determined to make all those (expletive deleted) doctors wrong - and I have. My primary care physician still can't figure it out, even though I've explained it to her many times.  She has never had any other Sikh patients, and I'm a learning experience for her.

The second kind of depression is a medical problem and probably needs medical care. There are a few things that might help, like fairly heavy exercise and lots of sunshine, but like most serious illnesses, probably a doctor's help is necessary. This type of depression is a physical illness, such as diabetes or cancer, both of which any Sikh would see a medical professional for. And, yes, this type of depression can be as fatal as any other serious illness. Many years ago, I suffered from this form of depression at a time when everything in my life was going well, and I had no reason to be even mildly unhappy, much less seriously depressed. Although I felt properly guilty, I sought medical help and the depression lifted completely in a few weeks.

Two things I suggest if you deal with someone who is depressed for any reason or no reason: avoid laying a guilt trip on them; I assure you s/he already feels more than enough guilt. And, two, if the person begins to talk of suicide, take her/him seriously.


----------



## chazSingh (Apr 25, 2016)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> My opinion.
> 
> There are two basic types of depression.
> 
> ...



for the second type i would always suggest medical help or assistance...but the person has to want to do this...otherwise there is nothing you can do..

my wife went through serious depression, self harming, night terrors, anxiety attacks, sometimes all at once...sometimes lasting days for the sever symptoms to subside but depression staying...

she didn't want to seek help...everything and everyone else was the problem...

in my situation, i am in absolutely no doubt whatsoever that the Simran that took place in my house enveloped us with a healing and protective light...yes it took time..but with each month i could see changes in her, in me, in our relationship...the Simran 'showed' me other things that were causing the depression also...which i won't go into here...

still not perfect, but its a million times better than it was 
i believe 100% there is nothing that Naam cannot overcome...and even if destiny states that your life will end somehow (which it will as we all know)...at least you will know 'you' will be 100% fine and life will go on 

god bless


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 25, 2016)

chazSingh said:


> for the second type i would always suggest medical help or assistance...but the person has to want to do this...otherwise there is nothing you can do..
> 
> my wife went through serious depression, self harming, night terrors, anxiety attacks, sometimes all at once...sometimes lasting days for the sever symptoms to subside but depression staying...
> 
> ...



how about animal entrails, I tried animal entrails once and it worked for me


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Apr 25, 2016)

chazSingh said:


> for the second type i would always suggest medical help or assistance...but the person has to want to do this...otherwise there is nothing you can do..
> 
> my wife went through serious depression, self harming, night terrors, anxiety attacks, sometimes all at once...sometimes lasting days for the sever symptoms to subside but depression staying...
> 
> ...




I would never mean to suggest that Simran and Jap Naam is useless or unnecessary. I would suggest that in addition to medical care for a medical condition.

I was married for 22 years to a man with PTSD who refused medical help. He preferred alcohol and drank himself to death. There was nothing I could do for him. The parrot did learn to say 





> "Waheguru,Waheguru, Waheguru, Waheguruwaheguruwaheguru!"


It helped me. It helped the parrot. As far as I know, it had no effect on him.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 25, 2016)

how do you know it helped the parrot?


----------



## chazSingh (Apr 26, 2016)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> I would never mean to suggest that Simran and Jap Naam is useless or unnecessary. I would suggest that in addition to medical care for a medical condition.
> 
> I was married for 22 years to a man with PTSD who refused medical help. He preferred alcohol and drank himself to death. There was nothing I could do for him. The parrot did learn to say
> It helped me. It helped the parrot. As far as I know, it had no effect on him.



the thing is, we often look at death and say ...well Simran didn't help him...he's dead...because we look at death as...its all over..

Naam Jap will always help someone in the 'long run' ... as the body stops, 'you' are already on your way...and the beauty of Simran is you can experience this whilst still alive 'physically'.

i like to think, that for someone like your husband, the seed is planted if they wanted to change for the better, and mind began to focus on waheguru...the compass is set...and something positive will be reaped in the bigger picture...its just that we don't see the bigger picture...waheguru does...Waheguru see's the soul, the journey, the ups and downs...physical body comes and goes...the soul has its path of evolutions...of development...in the game of love.

during my experience of Simran so far, i have no reason to doubt this whatsoever...


----------



## Seeker2013 (Apr 28, 2016)

chazSingh said:


> the thing is, we often look at death and say ...well Simran didn't help him...he's dead...because we look at death as...its all over..
> 
> Naam Jap will always help someone in the 'long run' ... as the body stops, 'you' are already on your way...and the beauty of Simran is you can experience this whilst still alive 'physically'.
> 
> ...



based on my interaction with you and on this forum, am I very far from that state of bliss you seem to be experiencing ?
whats wrong with me ?
why god made me gay when its so emotionally painful to live in a heterosxual world? is this a punishment for a bad karma from previous lifetime ? what is the way out ?


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 28, 2016)

I wish I was you


----------



## Joginder Singh Foley (Apr 28, 2016)

Seeker2013 said:


> I thought we were a kaum that believed and  practised the spirit of 'chardi kala' (rising energy, perhaps mystically referring to the rise of coiled kundalini energy along the spine as it usually happens with advanced spiritual stages)
> 
> We saw the worst of days under the mughals and the british and then the indian govt. I wonder how did members of such a mentally and physically strong community got physically weakened by drugs and mentally weakened by depression, anxiety and host of other unholy mental diseases .
> 
> ...


*WGJK-WGKF*

Could have started when we began to spend more time in the material world worried that we havent got the latest iphone and less time in the Gurdwara worryoing about Guruji ??


----------



## Joginder Singh Foley (Apr 28, 2016)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> My opinion.
> 
> There are two basic types of depression.
> 
> ...




*WGJF-WGKK*

Guriji and Sikhi gave me the strength to overcome my chronic alcohol abuse so strength from Guriji works for me though I dont know about how it would work for others and their situations


----------



## Seeker2013 (Apr 28, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> I wish I was you


who did u say this ? please quote when replying , to avoid ambiguity 
and also why u wished u were me ?


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Apr 29, 2016)

Joginder Singh Foley said:


> *WGJF-WGKK*
> 
> Guriji and Sikhi gave me the strength to overcome my chronic alcohol abuse so strength from Guriji works for me though I dont know about how it would work for others and their situations


To me, this hits it square on the head. Being a Sikh does not exempt me from any of the problems that human beings have. I may have congenital health problems. I may have a tendency toward addiction. I may lose my job. My loved ones may die. I will battle the Five Thieves.Anything that afflicts others may also afflict me. In fact, being a Sikh gives me a few extra problems. Being "different" isn't easy, after all. 

Sikhi does not make my life easy. It does something much more wonderful._* Guruji gives me the tools to handle and overcome whatever cards life deals me*_. No weak, easy life is promised. I am able to face whatever life dishes out to me.

I have not had an easy life. It is my conscious choice to get up every day, put a smile on my face - a bit crooked and not always sincere - prepared to handle whatever @#%#! life dishes out to me.

Here's the thing. I am a normal, average, garden-variety SRM Sikh. If I seem otherwise, that is illusion. I am nothing that you cannot be if you are willing to put your whole being into an attempt to follow Guruji. Honest. Use the tools you have been given and you'll find that I'm telling you the truth. True, Guruji may ask for your head. Is that such a big deal? What good is it doing you anyway? I bet Guruji could make better use of it than you do.

Seeker 2013, to you personally I need to say that you break my heart. I have discussed your situation with a very close friend who is LGBTQ and she says only, "Get him out of there!" I wish we could. However it might seem, you are not alone. Although I am not directly a member of your community, I have been fighting for LGBTQ rights since the 1960s, back when it was a very unpopular cause. All I can suggest to you now is to be strong and brave and use the tools Guruji has given you. Overcoming social injustice is one of the main goals of Sikhi on this earth.


----------



## lionprinceuk (Jan 11, 2017)

So many western sikhs are not bothering naam simran and bani and proper rehat. They are busy working and making money which is causing the health issues. Meditation simran would help with this, but if you work just too hard you're going to get ill regardless. 

Also the diets people have, too many carbs, milk which is pasteurised, using refined sugars instead of the desi stuff, I'll even go far as drinking tea and coffee instead of the sukha stuff which probably helped sikhs relax and keep cancers at bay lol.


----------



## sukhsingh (Mar 17, 2017)

Seeker2013 said:


> I thought we were a kaum that believed and  practised the spirit of 'chardi kala' (rising energy, perhaps mystically referring to the rise of coiled kundalini energy along the spine as it usually happens with advanced spiritual stages)
> 
> We saw the worst of days under the mughals and the british and then the indian govt. I wonder how did members of such a mentally and physically strong community got physically weakened by drugs and mentally weakened by depression, anxiety and host of other unholy mental diseases .
> 
> ...


As you said in the the title 'illness'.. Everyone can get ill


----------



## ravneet_sb (Nov 11, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,
Depression/ Anxiety

Its a state of Meta Physical Imbalance

Depression  : Negative Thoughts Beyond Physical Resolution.

Anxiety : Posititve Thought beyond physical resolution.

Balance thinking practical execution leads to balanced approach of life.

There is no depression or anxiety but activation of dream state, physically non executable approach.

For GURSIKH such events shall not appear. 

Steps :

1. Stop negative thoughts by NAAM meditation, sometimes reciting any name will work, rather than thinking negative.
2. Try to achieve through physical actions
3. Shed non executable thoughts, and believe in Truth of Nature.
4. All negative thoughts shall come with resolution and possible action.

So for positive thoughts.

META PHYSICAL balance is key to healthy life.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Nov 11, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Depression/ Anxiety

Its a state of Meta Physical Imbalance

Depression  : Negative Thoughts Beyond Physical Resolution.

Anxiety : Posititve Thought beyond physical resolution.

Balance thinking practical execution leads to balanced approach of life.

There is no depression or anxiety but activation of dream state, physically non executable approach.

For GURSIKH such events shall not appear.

Steps :

1. Stop negative thoughts by NAAM meditation, sometimes reciting any name will work, rather than thinking negative.
2. Try to achieve through physical actions
3. Shed non executable thoughts, and believe in Truth of Nature.
4. All negative thoughts shall come with resolution and possible action.

So for positive thoughts.

META PHYSICAL balance is key to healthy life.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Nov 12, 2018)

Being a Sikh does not give immunity to any of the distresses of being human, but Sikhi does give us the tools for handling them.


----------



## Sikhilove (Nov 14, 2018)

Seeker2013 said:


> I thought we were a kaum that believed and  practised the spirit of 'chardi kala' (rising energy, perhaps mystically referring to the rise of coiled kundalini energy along the spine as it usually happens with advanced spiritual stages)
> 
> We saw the worst of days under the mughals and the british and then the indian govt. I wonder how did members of such a mentally and physically strong community got physically weakened by drugs and mentally weakened by depression, anxiety and host of other unholy mental diseases .
> 
> ...



True. But how many practice what u wrote above..

When you realise that pain and pleasure is One, to begin to see Truth in everything, at every angle, and to accept oneself as Truth, that's when the devotee begins to rise above the mental illness of Maya.


----------



## Sikhilove (Nov 14, 2018)

Seeker2013 said:


> I thought we were a kaum that believed and  practised the spirit of 'chardi kala' (rising energy, perhaps mystically referring to the rise of coiled kundalini energy along the spine as it usually happens with advanced spiritual stages)
> 
> We saw the worst of days under the mughals and the british and then the indian govt. I wonder how did members of such a mentally and physically strong community got physically weakened by drugs and mentally weakened by depression, anxiety and host of other unholy mental diseases .
> 
> ...



Having said that, counselling is also highly advised for people with illnesses.

Mental illness includes the five thieves, slandering others, being angry at others, in lust, attachment, greed, ego.


----------

